# Craftsman tiller shift lever stuck



## Jaspur (Oct 8, 2010)

The shift lever on my Crafsman rear tine tiller model # 917.293203 won't shift out of neutral. It will crank but will only roll one wheel revolution before wheels lock down. Any suggestions? thanks


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Don't understand. Neutral suggests no wheel motion, yet you say it rolls then locks "down." Is it _propelling that one-turn of the wheel, then locking up? Is the wheel locking up when you push it? Please clarify 2nd sentence._


----------



## lynx1959 (May 9, 2010)

Not being able to shift may be caused by the shift lever rusted tight where it comes thru the trans case. I had that problem this past spring but no wheel movement. Numerous posts in May on page 13 under "how much grease goes into a reartine tiller".

Mine was missing an "O" ring under the shift lever that allowed water into the trans. Tedious to fix but worth it. Go to Sears Parts and check out diagram.


----------



## Jaspur (Oct 8, 2010)

I dissassembled the gear box which meant literally taking apart the entire tiller and found evidence of water and couldn't find o-ring. Will look for a diagram. thanks.


----------

